# Matching color across multiple images?



## Pyrogerg

Is there a way to match a particular color across multiple images in Lightroom (or Photoshop CS5)? The common scenario that's prompted me to wonder this is as follows.

I have an image with a problematic color balance and I don't have another image with the same lighting and a gray card (wouldn't be a problem if I did). The image contains an area that I could match to a properly balanced image, e.g. a piece of clothing, or better yet the same individual's skin tone. So I want to tell the software, this area in image A should have the same color as that area in image B, please adjust the color balance for the whole image to make it so.

This seems so useful that I suspect it's a standard function that I've simply overlooked from my low vantage on the learning curve.


----------



## Mark Sirota

That does seem useful, but no, there's no standard way to do that except for neutrals.  You could mouse over the area in the "good" photo and check the RGB values under the histogram, then go to the "bad" photo and tweak the WB sliders to match, but that's a painful manual process.

You might consider filing a feature request over on the official forum (there's a link in the grey bar at the top of the page).


----------



## Pyrogerg

I filled out a feature request as Mark suggested. You can view and comment on it here: http://gsfn.us/t/2qjjp


----------



## Hal P Anderson

You might want to look at the "Match Color" command in Photoshop. It looks like it might help you.

Hal


----------



## Pyrogerg

Thanks, Hal. I'll check that out as soon as I have a chance. I just downloaded Photoshop CS6 beta yesterday, the first Photoshop I've used since version 2 when I dabbled in digital before deciding to stay with film for a while. I have so much to learn now and so little time to work through tutorials/books/etc. Sigh.


----------

